# HOLY COW! Revell/Monogram 1/72 Gato class sub!



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

WOW!!! Not Revell of Germany! This sucka is going to be HUGE compared to the 1/72 German VII sub! GEE!! between the Trumpeter 1/35 Chinook and now this kit I gotta sale another Kidney! RATS! No pics yet....thier saying 3rd quarter 2006 and around 80.00 bucks. 

Could make for some interesting dios!

Here are a few shots of my 1/72 German U-94


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Sehr Gut!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Danke!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gesthundheit!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ausgezeichnet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Zombie_61 said:


> Ausgezeichnet! :thumbsup:


Let's watch that, this is still a family board!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Lol!!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Das a big Boot.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

ja ein grosses Boot in der Tat! Ich wünsche ein. sprechen Sie gutes Deutsches?


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

About time a model of a WWII U.S. boat was out! Been reading a lot of books on WWII sub patrols, and always bugged me that no kits were out there in styrene...


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

You can say that again!


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

3'? 4'? Make with some info:thumbsup:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Well the average WWII U.S. Gato class sub was about 311 feet and 10 inches.

SO that is 51.97 inches in 1/72 scale! HOLY CRAP!!!

Here is the owner of our local Hobby Shop at the toy and Model show two weeks ago in L.A. That is a drawing at its full size! and that guy is NOT a mall dude!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Sure looks good Fluke! Especially the water. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*THANK YOU!!  *


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

This boat should be a kit-basher's delight. Unlike the short-lived U-boats, the U.S. fleet boats served for decades with constant modifications (some radical mods for the Guppy boats). Some weren't decommisioned until the early/mid 70's and some were still going to the scrap yards in the 1980's!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I think we're gonna need a bigger boat...err...sub...umm...room. That's it. A bigger room to show of that monster...


----------



## rokket2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

I've heard that evebn tho it['s Revell, Revell of germany are doing the production or have some input, so expect some high quality. Some of us are already planning mods and doing research, though there is about a year to go for release. Come join our 1:72 Revell Gato forum at:

http://p104.ezboard.com/brevellgatosub


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Howdy Rokket! :wave: 

Now you know where I spend MOST of my time.


----------



## rokket2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

Fluke - it's time well spent!


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

fluke said:


> Well the average WWII U.S. Gato class sub was about 311 feet and 10 inches.
> 
> That is a drawing at its full size! and that guy is NOT a mall dude!



Where does he shop then?  

I would love a Gato of that scale!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

ARGHHHH!!!!!

SMALL! SMALL!!!!!

Man! I'm such a neencowpoop!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Hope its as good as the 1/72 scale U-boat they put out a few years ago.

I'll definatly be picking one up.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Better.... I hope!

Revell of Germany used those HUGE trees for those tiny parts and rails....NOT GOOD! and the packaging! bad combo! but still a COOL kit!

That was the GOOD and BAD part.....Revell of Germany wanted the 1/72 VII-C model to be affordable so the packaging was sacraficed a bit.

This new sub at 51 inches  is BIG! so the hull will most likely be in sections of of one or two if not more. With todays tech that should not pose a problem.

Looks like a its ETA release is 4th qtr of 2006 ( so far )


----------



## rokket2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

2006 feels like a looong way away...but I'm using the time for choosing a boat and research. What's everyone going to build?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

rokket2001 said:


> 2006 feels like a looong way away...but I'm using the time for choosing a boat and research. What's everyone going to build?


I live in Michiagn and we have the Silversides just across the state in Muskegeon.
So looks like I'm doing the Silversides.


----------



## rokket2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

Silversides is an excellent choice. A fellow at armorama.com is doing the Pampanito for similar reasons, he's neraby in San Francisco. If I was still near Lionfish in Fall River MA I might do her.


----------



## thuntboss (Feb 1, 2006)

*I'm the Galloping Ghost of the Japanese Coast*

By: Constantine Guiness, MoMM1/c, U.S.N, 1943. Serving aboard U.S.S. Trigger, SS-237

I'm the Galloping Ghost of the Japanese coast,
You don't hear of me or my crew-
But just ask any man off the coast of Japan
If he knows of the Trigger Maru.

I look sleek and slender alongside my tender,
With others like me at my side,
But we'll tell you a story of battle and glory,
As enemy waters we ride.

I've been stuck on a rock, felt the depth charges' shock.
Been north to a place called Attu,
And i've sunk me two freighters atop the equator-
Hot work, but the sea was cold blue.

I've cruised close inshore and carried the war
to the Empire island of Honshu;
While they wired Yokohama i could see Fujiyama,
So i stayed-to admire the view.

When we rigged to run silently, deeply i dived,
And within me the heat was terrific-
My men pouring sweat, silent and yet
Cursed me and the whole damned Pacific.

Then destroyers came sounding and depth charges
pounding;
My submarine crew took the test.
For in that far off land there are no friends on hand
To answer a call of distress.

I was blasted and shaken-some damage i've taken;
My hull bleeds and pipe lines do, too;
I've come in from out there for machinery repair,
And a rest for me and my crew.

I got by on cool nerve and in silence i served,
Though i took some hard knocks in return-
One propeller shaft sprung and my battery's done-
BUT THE ENEMY SHIPS I SAW BURN !

I'm the Galloping Ghost of the Japanese coast
You don't hear of me or my crew-
But just ask any man off the coast of Japan
If he knows of the Trigger Maru.


----------



## rokket2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice thuntboss! Sad loss, Trigger

Anyone getting excited aboutt he Gato? Any ideas for wanted/needed aftermarket accessories?


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

It's about time... 

José


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I want one, and a Seaview in the same scale!!!


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

rokket2001 said:


> Very nice thuntboss! Sad loss, Trigger
> 
> Anyone getting excited aboutt he Gato? Any ideas for wanted/needed aftermarket accessories?


It would be nice if a couple of torpedoes were available to show a partial launch. Also, some metal or resin deck guns that would be more realistic looking. I just got the German type VIIC and I think the level of detail is great but the deck guns could be improved.

Also, how about some aluminum machine turned periscopes like they make the cannon barrels for tanks?


----------



## rokket2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

Steve Nuttal just died, but he used to turn brass barrels and scopes. I don't know who will fill the void (he ws a machinist with a custom-designed CNC lathe). Torp launch - I was thinking of suspending a torp on a bit of stiff wire, coming out of the tube,and covering the wire with resin air bubbles (or rather, my mate suggested it to me!) I think White Ensign Models (WEM) are or will soon offer a US resin torp kit.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 24, 2000)

From the last time I was on the Pampanito, the pressure hull and fittings looked black. The folks in charge of the boat seem to be real sticklers for mid-1945 accuracy, so I'd trust that. The Pampanito website has an excellent virtual tour of the boat, and even a copy of the Fleet Submarine operations manual at:
http://www.maritime.org/pamphome.htm
If you are ever in San Francisco, it's well worth a visit!
Andrew


----------



## rokket2001 (Nov 6, 2005)

Pampanito is in late war config with Measure 32 paint scheme (black horz surfaces, 2 grays for vert, black stern, and has the late war modified fwd diving planes - stowed at an angle for faster diving.

I think the top part of the free-flood area is gray inside to match the gray of the hull sides, otherwise a dark colour would be visible. The earlier war scheme was all black.

It's a great site though, lots of good info and a link toNavPers books from the time (well, mid 50s).


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 24, 2000)

The Pampanito is in drydock now- here is a link to a bunch of pictures:
http://www.w5blt.com/Pampanito/Pampanito2007.htm
Andrew


----------

